# my tiel needs an attitue ajustmint



## shy bird (Feb 13, 2009)

its been months since i got mona and introduced her to cheeks,and still he hates her. i bought a new cage so they could live happily share it together and bond but no,cheeks refuses to be even the slightest bit nicer.every time she goes near him he hisses and snaps at her.mona was chewing on the mineral block and cheeks will turn around to hiss and squeek at her.and its not just mona either.one of my budgies will hop on over to say hello to mona only to have to get past cheeks and his nastiness.weird thing is he doesent mind the dogs.cheeks will walk on the floor and the dogs will come over to sniff him and cheeks wont even lift his head.any advice would be awsome at this point.


----------



## olive juice (Mar 30, 2009)

Some birds just will not like other birds.
My 'tiel hated my budgie, even though my budgie adored him. (But my 'tiel doesn't know he's a bird, I suspect )
It sounds like Cheeks is upset because this new bird has invaded his territory. Even if you got a different cage, he may feel that his space has been taken over, and animals usually don't take kindly to that.


----------



## shy bird (Feb 13, 2009)

ya but he should at least be nicer to her sooner or later write.mona has never done any thing to him.isnt there any thing that can be done to help cheeks to be nicer.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

It's not guaranteed every 'tiel is going to get along with another 'tiel. Sometimes it'll take a lot longer for them to become friends, sometimes it doesn't ever even happen.


----------



## shy bird (Feb 13, 2009)

well that sucks.cheeks was separated from other birds when he was young.he was always around pple and never birds.but mona grew up in a huge cage with a ton of other tiels.i didn't think the diference would matter but i guess it does.what am i going to do.should i separate the two and get mona another freind??????


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Sounds like Cheeks does not know how to interact with other birds. It is not his fault as you said he was separated from other birds when he was young. I would separate them and give them playtime outside of the cage together. I don't think you would have to get Mona another friend either. I would just give Cheeks some more time to adjust and see what happens, not every tiel will get along.


----------



## shy bird (Feb 13, 2009)

thanx i really hope cheeks will let his gaurd down soon.even just a little bit.


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

Harley's like Cheeks, he was raised around people and doesn't relate to other cockatiels. He can be a bit aggressive because he's not sure what to do, or what the other tiels are doing. Even if they don't buddy up he should settle down and tolerate her eventually. It took about 2 months for Harley and Quinn to sit on the same perch, and even now they don't ever sit close.


----------



## olive juice (Mar 30, 2009)

When birds are surrounded by people, they begin to think they ARE a person, especially if you get them young without any other birds around, or if they bond extremely well with a person. It makes sense - that's why they (the males anyway) try to copy the sounds we make, that's why they eat at the same time we do, etc etc...they really start to think they're a human, and their human family is their flock. So naturally when another bird is brought in, they're confused and react aggressively. They don't necessary know they're a bird too.


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

That's what I was trying to get across, but you said it much more thoroughly! Because Harley thinks he's a person, he doesn't understand the others when they act like birds and he's intimidated by them. Harley doesn't really behave like a tiel. He doesn't whistle or sing or talk, he doesn't do heartwings and he doesn't beak bang or do anything else that's normal for a male.

He's learning slowly, he's spent about the last 12 hours upside down on a swing he's previously ignored because he's decided it's his now. He's never done the posessive thing before, but now he's in with 3 tiels instinct's kicking in.


----------



## Eikoden (Apr 6, 2009)

My parakeet, Michi, lost her birdy companion, but has been living happily in a cage next to a Pacific Parotlet, (in her own cage), for some time now. Neither lives "together' as they aren't the right species to live in the same cage, but still, the birdy company makes them happy. 

Perhaps, if all else fails, Cheeks can live by himself and still be company for Mona. However, it's way to early to give up. These birds live for about 15 years, more if we are lucky. Let them have time, and they might grow on each other.


----------



## shy bird (Feb 13, 2009)

progress is slow.he will tollerate her for a few momments before he snaps at mona.but still its progress.


----------

